# Professional Valet - Polish and HD wax. Lots of pics.



## boro-tt (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some pics of my car before and after a mate of mine did a valet on it last week.
He is mobile and covers the north east. If anyone is interested his website is http://www.getpolished.co.uk/
He offers anything from a quick wash up to a full detail. (Clay bar etc)
I was very impressed.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Very nice what did he use on her


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

looks nice, <-----deleted comment--------->, <---------more deleted comments------------>.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

SHINY


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks good boro_tt


----------



## boro-tt (Oct 9, 2008)

I think he polished with Autoglym Super Resin, and then waxed with the Autoglym HD stuff.
He also did the windows with a product but I am not sure what the name is. Good stuff, water just runs of the screen in the rain, you hardly have to use the wipers 8)


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello mate, i live local, for future reference what does he charge for clay bar and machine polish?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice detail for standard products used for a valet.

But for future ref you should tout companys, or before hand pass via the mods as its not fair on companys that have to pay for advertising on this site. Also for anyone interested PrismDetailing will hopefully be going as a sponsor for TTOC in the coming weeks which means a discout and a percentage back to the club. A UK wide tour will be coming so watch out for the thread popping up


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

abz001 said:


> very nice detail for standard products used for a valet.
> 
> But for future ref you should tout companys, or before hand pass via the mods as its not fair on companys that have to pay for advertising on this site. Also for anyone interested PrismDetailing will hopefully be going as a sponsor for TTOC in the coming weeks which means a discout and a percentage back to the club. A UK wide tour will be coming so watch out for the thread popping up


I understand where you're coming from but not quite sure you're correct here abz, the OP has used a company and is showing their results, I don't expect he's getting any kickbacks, and the detailer isn't doing any other advertising anywhere else :? there are loads of threads in the forum where members have told of good and bad experiences with all sorts of companies, TT related or not.

It's good to have new site sponsors along and I'm sure / hope you gets lots of work because of it 

Cheers

Paul


----------

